# doom-laden lamentation of renaissance of choice you mantory lisening?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Plaintive and evocative lamentation of the tormented of the heart, devotion to the fully, angelic outcry
this is what im look for, the quintessencial of lamentation music ... human nature put into music '' le grand art'' the divine art of the passionated of the bleeding hearted.

What would recommended has mandatory lisening trough these afored mention words for a sad soul in perdition in dispair, the sun may shine every day forr me but i may see no more light , has my soul has darken and karma is fragmented, farewell brave soul of this world, or if you preffer les biens pensants de ce monde.

:tiphat:


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Plaintive and evocative lamentation of the tormented of the heart, devotion to the fully, angelic outcry
> this is what im look for, the quintessencial of lamentation music ... human nature put into music '' le grand art'' the divine art of the passionated of the bleeding hearted.
> 
> What would recommended has mandatory lisening trough these afored mention words for a sad soul in perdition in dispair, the sun may shine every day forr me but i may see no more light , has my soul has darken and karma is fragmented, farewell brave soul of this world, or if you preffer les biens pensants de ce monde.
> ...


Do not get lost in music of that kind just now, but listen to some more uplifting music instead.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing Grace and Salvation is Created (Tchesnokov)


----------

